# Veterans "Proof of Service" ID Card



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Veterans ID Card

http://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/271...e-va-id-card-veteran-proof-of-service-letter/

http://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/26568/veteran-id-cards-options/


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I use eBenefits all the time but didn't know how to get to the first two: benefits and service letters. Those are helpful in getting additional HCAD exemptions on home. In my case it will be an additional $12K


----------

